# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  کاربرد مشتق ومجانب سخته؟؟

## lili96666

منظورم از سخت بودن یا نبودنش اینکه با خوندش میشه به تسلط رسید ؟یا کلا ازش میشه سوالایی اورد که نشه حل کرد

----------


## _AHMADreza_

تسلطش راحت تره از خیلی از جاها ولی تمرین زیاد میخواد حدودد 400 500تا تست باید بزنی ولی ازش 8تا 12 تا تست میاد و فصل هندسه پایه هم نیس که نشه حل کرد میشه با تمرین خوب مطمن بود که توی کنکور میتونی درصد قابل قبولی بزنی

----------


## lili96666

هندسه مختصاتی چی؟بله منم منظورم این بود که مثه هندسه پایه نباشه

----------


## saj8jad

> منظورم از سخت بودن یا نبودنش اینکه با خوندش میشه به تسلط رسید ؟یا کلا ازش میشه سوالایی اورد که نشه حل کرد


سلام

در کل مباحث حد و مشتق سختیش به این دلیل که مباحث پایه (مثل مثلثات و قدرمطلق و براکت و ...) هم درش دخیله و باید تست هم زیاد زد تا درش به تسلط رسید

خلاصه که با خوندن درسنامه و تست زدن میشه راحت تست های کنکورش رو زد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Behnam10

خدایی کاربرد مشتق سخته  . 
بازم مجانب مباحث و تیپ سوالاتش محدوده اما کاربرد مشتق واقعا سنگین ترین مبحث ریاضیات هست . اگه تست ها رو نگاه کنی میبینی از تمامی مباحث ریاضیات پایه و عمومی میشه در قالب کاربرد مشتق سوال داد . چه رسم نمودار و انواع تابع و مثلثات و چه حتی ترکیب با مسائل هندسه .

----------


## lili96666

ولی بودجه بندی زیادی داره. من ریاضیم خوبه وپایه مشکلی ندارم اگه به پایه ربط داشته باشه

----------


## nacli

نخیر اتقاقا یکی از قسمت های پر تست و روونه
به جز اونجایی ک با هندسه ترکیب میشه. اصولا هم اون قسمت ارزش خوندن نداره چون سوالش هم وقت گیره.

----------


## lili96666

اینی که میگید کدوم قسمت؟؟بعدمن تجربیم

----------


## nacli

> اینی که میگید کدوم قسمت؟؟بعدمن تجربیم


تیترش "آهنگ های تغییر"
نمیدونم تجربی ها دارنش یا ن

----------


## saj8jad

> اینی که میگید کدوم قسمت؟؟بعدمن تجربیم


قسمت کاربرد مشتق ، مسائل بهینه سازی

----------


## lili96666

بالاخره کدوم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> قسمت کاربرد مشتق ، مسائل بهینه سازی





> بالاخره کدوم


عرض کردم آبجی خدمتتون  :Yahoo (4):  ، قسمت کاربرد مشتق ، مسائل بهینه سازی

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط lili96666


منظورم از سخت بودن یا نبودنش اینکه با خوندش میشه به تسلط رسید ؟یا کلا ازش میشه سوالایی اورد که نشه حل کرد


سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من اگر هم بخونی و به تسلط برسی سوال هایی در حد سوال های کتاب رو میتونی به راحتی جواب بدی ولی تو کنکور میتونن یه سوالایی بدن که گمراه کننده باشه و نتونی بهش جواب بدی
موفق باشی..._

----------


## azita mohammadi

این ها به مراتب از مشتق راحت ترن . اگر کار کنی راحت میشه همه سوالای پیش دو رو حل کرد چون نمی پیچنشون و فقط با تمرین زیاد میشه تسلط کامل پیدا کرد

----------

